# post photos of haircut styles



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

not sure if there is a post like this one already- but how about everyone posting photos of thier dogs hair styles- so those of us that are not sure what we want when we go in for the 1st grooming can show groomer what we like

and maybe leave this post with limited comments and just tons of photos- cuz we know that they ALL with be CUTE no matter what!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a link to a fairly recent thread...on page 2 btw. You may just want to start looking through the Picture Section and the Grooming Section because there are a lot of threads and pics of different cuts. It is all a matter of personal preference as to what you like. If you want your baby to wear clothes a lot, then clipping the body short and leaving the legs, rump & tail, face & neck areas long is a nice choice. If your baby is gonna run around "nekked" most often, then it's just deciding if you like a long puppy cut or a short puppy cut. Some people prefer the legs left long while others have them clipped really short. Some people prefer long ears and faces while others prefer a rounder face cut with shorter ears and faces. Have fun looking!!

SM Link on Puppy Cuts


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I found this cute new look online

Have any of you ever come across this picture?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I found this cute new look online
> 
> Have any of you ever come across this picture?
> 
> ...


that's a member's dog here (mimicoco). she's either ikue's mimi or coco. 
sadly coco crossed the bridge this past sept.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

pics of massimo's cut is in this thread.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my favorite haircut - yes , NOT AT ALL - lol . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> pics of massimo's cut is in this thread. [/B]


Oh Carrie I'm so glad you saw this thread and posted a link to your pics. I was looking for one of your babies cuz I LOVE your babies cuts!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512824
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :blush:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> pics of massimo's cut is in this thread. [/B]



Awwww! Those are great pictures!! He is adorable! I think I may want to get Beowulfs hair cut like that....


----------

